
Florida built a train - lsh123
https://mises.org/blog/floridas-government-built-train-%E2%80%94-and-it-didn%E2%80%99t-go-well
======
trome
The real value in commuter rail is pulling drivers off the road so traffic
doesn't degrade further. A 30 mile alignment though isn't very extensive, and
ridership is unsuprising considering the 3+ mile station spacing, hour long
headways, and other issues.

On a 3 lane freeway, the daily ridership of this train is as though you pulled
the drivers filling one lane off the road. With shorter headways and collector
routes feeding each station, its likely the ridership could see a significant
increase.

